# Comic Aktion



## Eingeweidemann (3. Juni 2009)

Ich würde gerne einen kleinen Comic mit Ps CS3 machen und hätte gerne eine Aktion für das Automatieseiren der unterschiedlichen Filter usw die man braucht um einen comic effekthinzubekommen. Mr. G konnte mir icht helfen weil er dann nur "Action Comics" findet und die wenige richtigen ergebnisse waren müll. Kennt jemand eine gute Aktionen-Download Seite, die kostenlos ist oder hat einen solchen *atn den er hochladen oder per email schicken kann ?
dnake im Vorraus
Eingeweidemann


----------



## Philip Kurz (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo.

Hast du schon einen Blick auf deviantArt.com geworfen?

http://www.deviantart.com/#catpath=resources/applications/psactions&order=9

Du kannst das Ergebnis auch noch ein wenig eindampfen und als Suchbegriff "Comic" oder dergleichen eingeben.

Ansonsten kannst du natürlich auch normale Comic-Tutorials für Photoshop verwenden und eine eigene Aktion erstellen.

Vielleicht kannst du deinen Beitrag auch noch editieren - im Moment wirkt er ein wenig ... "hastig" geschrieben. Danke 

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Eingeweidemann (4. Juni 2009)

Philip Kurz hat gesagt.:


> Hast du schon einen Blick auf deviantArt.com geworfen?
> 
> http://www.deviantart.com/#catpath=resources/applications/psactions&order=9
> 
> ...



Devaint Art kannte ich schon aber ich wusste nict das die auch pisel und aktionen etc Anbieten, hab da zwar nx gefunden, aber der tip sit trotzdem nützlich, Danke

Kennt ihr gute Tutoral Seiten wo ich nach einem Comic effekt Tutorial suchen könnte ?


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Juni 2009)

http://www.psdtuts.com/
http://www.tutorialmagazine.com/
http://www.abduzeedo.com/
http://photoshop-weblog.com/de/

Willst du vielleicht auch Geld ausgeben? Soweit ich weiß gibt es ein kostenpflichtiges PlugIn für PS das den gewünschten Comic Look erzeugt. Müsstest du mal googlen.


----------

